# My 160 Mbuna tank



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, normally i come here to post shot's of my monster fish but thought i'd share a few shot's of my "little monster" tank lol. Took a few shot's of my african tank for another site, thought i'd share it here as well

here's my 160 Mixed Mbuna tank,


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO ..Nice Head board .. 
Nice set up too . Looks like you have a ton of hiding places for them. Is it open at the back as well ? Looks like a great breeding tank. Thanks for putting the picks up of the little fish as well .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one kick butt rock wall.
very nice mbuna set up..
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does make a rather nice headboard. That wall is pretty cool and it does appear to be centered, maybe not , cant tell lol. Very nice setup! thanks for sharing


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's a huge mbuna tank ^^. And alot of rocks as well hehe ^^. Nice selection of fish you got going on there .


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank's, ya it's my bedroom and ya it makes a pretty sweet headboard I started with a 30 gallon on the night stand, then thought how can I make this bigger&#8230; gives the room a nice glow at night, and has built in black light/moon light's.

And yes it is open on the back, there's roughly 3-4" from the rock to the front glass, in the back it's only about 2" from the glass.

There are ALOT of fish in that tank, but so much rock work that in the morning you can turn on the lights and have trouble seeing more then 2-3! Here are a few shot's of the tenant's.








































This guy's not a Mbuna, but he's a tough little vic who lives with them









































Ok, I think that's enough lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Now that's sweet!

HAHAHA! I hafta get this outta my system! HAHAHA, but way to lure a girl onto the bed just to check out your fish tank! HAHAAHA!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

one thing i noticed about my africans....when one couple is breeding the others all cram to the far end and all face away to give the couple some privacy..............i was wondering. do they give you the same courtesy?


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> one thing i noticed about my africans....when one couple is breeding the others all cram to the far end and all face away to give the couple some privacy..............i was wondering. do they give you the same courtesy?


may be like monkey's ( Fishies see, Fishies do )


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

-DC- said:


> There are ALOT of fish in that tank, but so much rock work that in the morning you can turn on the lights and have trouble seeing more then 2-3!


Light must be on a lot, cause I see algea....So you must not see the fish often  Some nice variety of fish tho. nice


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good. Love the headboard idea.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sweet rock formations!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very well done... the rock wall is awesome 

the fact that it's your headboard doubles the awesomeness 

thanks for posting!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank's everyone, and yes the rock's are covered in green alge,I know sound ridicules but i just couldn’t get algae to grow for the longest time, ended up taking a rock covered from a friends tank and put it into mine, now that it's caught on any upward facing surface is covered, the cichlid's love it, as soon as the lights come on they come out to forge and scrape off rock's, 

that light on it was originally for a coral tank, 8 bulbs in it, it's a hell of a light set for cichlid's but really brings the color out on them, and grows the algae like mad which is a bonus!


----------

